# open broadcaster game sound hört sich dumpf an



## Britania (22. Juni 2016)

*open broadcaster game sound hört sich dumpf an*

Hi ich hab ein wenig herum probiert und bis jetzt noch keine lösung gefunden. 

Ich hab grade mein zweites video aufgenommen und hab das problem das sich eben der Sound vom spiel dumpf anhört keine Ahnung woran das liegen kann. 
Wäre toll wenn mir jemand da weiter helfen kann 

P.s. keine ahnung ob ich hier Richtig bin hab kein anderen Themen Bereich gesehen wo das hin passen würde


----------

